# 5D3 AF Guide - slightly wrong information



## polarhannes (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi,

this is my first post so please forgive me if I posted in the wrong section or if I did anything else wrong.

I just googled "5d mark iii instantly recalled af point" and google came up with http://cpn.canon-europe.com/files/education/technical/inside_canon_eos_5d_mark_iii/EOS_5D_Mark_III_AF_setting_guidebook.pdf which reminded me of the 1DX AF guide.

In the 1DX guide they write "Press the 'AF-point-selection-button-symbol' button while pressing the ISO button until you hear a beep" - this never worked for me and I was really disappointed as I thought the 5D3 and 1DX AF systems were the same. The functionality would be soooo cool!

In the 5D3 guide they write the same, but the picture is showing the light bulb for the top LCD. I did what they wrote, but it did not work. Disappointed again. But after some experiments I finally got it to work!
The solution is:* Press the AF-point-selection-button and hold it, then just press the top LCD light bulb button just once. Done!*

Now I finally can switch instantly between my most used AF points.

I hope you find this useful and sorry if this had been mentioned earlier. I really like this forum and already learned a lot from you all so I thought it is about time to give you something back.


----------



## Louis (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello and Thanks for the info, I had no idea about this, how many points can you program, and also, how do you switch to each one? I can see how you can program a point, but not use that point etc


----------



## Viggo (Mar 1, 2013)

Never tried that function before so I tried what you wrote. It worked as it was supposed to on the 1d X, but how to I remove it again?

*EDIT* found another thread, and it's quite simple, hold down the af-selection button and +/- Comp. That blinkin IS annoying ;D


----------



## cervantes (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm using this function since I have my 5D3 - I think I read on the Internet how it works not in the manual. This is my most important and most used 5D3 AF-functionality especially for action. Please note that although you can only set one point as your "home point", if you swich to AF area selection (after setting the home point) you can quickly select different AF areas.

To use this function you have to set your button layout (I think via custom fcn. OR via Q) so that your AF-ON button focuses on your HP (home point).

I frequently use this to focus on the left side of the frame via half pressing the shutter and to focus on the right side via pressing AF-ON. If you don't set a home point, the AF-ON button focuses on the center AF point (or area if AF area is the current AF mode).

You didn't mention that for erasing the HP setting you need to press the AF-point-selection-button and hold it, then press the button left of the light bulb button (I don't have the camera with me and I don't remember which button this is).

If someone needs help with it leave a comment for further explanation.


----------



## tgara (Mar 1, 2013)

For memorizing AF Points, watch this video, starting at about the 2:20 mark.

http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/videos/tutorials/eos_5d_markiii_tutorials/mark_iii_manual_select_pt1_detail.shtml


----------



## dave_bass5 (Mar 27, 2013)

Does no one read their manuals these days?

Its all written in the manual as clear as it could be. Wouldn't the manual for the camera you own be the first point of call?
Its on page 324 for anyone that is confused.


----------



## polarhannes (Mar 27, 2013)

dave_bass5 said:


> Does no one read their manuals these days?
> 
> Its all written in the manual as clear as it could be. Wouldn't the manual for the camera you own be the first point of call?
> Its on page 324 for anyone that is confused.



I personally am of the opinion that the official 5D3 AF guidebook from Canon is some kind of manual, therefore I was a bit confused by the wrong information inside of it.

But you are absolutely correct, I should have had a look into the other manual as well. Thanks for looking up the page!


----------

